# Sticky  Brake Forum "Official" DIY/FAQ...



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

Brake Forum DIY/FAQ. This thread will work very similar to the DIY\FAQ threads in some of the other forums. To have a topic added to the FAQ please contact a moderator using the 'Alert Moderator" function. This will automatically supply a link to the thread. You just need to let them know you would like it added to the "Brake FAQ" thread. 
*Alert Moderator - How To Report A Post To A Moderator*
When you are searching for an answer to a question, use the search function. if you cannot find the answer to you question in the *Recent Topics* try changing the *Data Set* to *Archived Topics* and you might find an answer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*General...*

*General Brake Info:*
Tech Info
Brake System Diagnosis - machschnelGTI
Pad and Rotor Bed-In Theory, Definitions and Procedures - Stoptech
Brakes Tech - [email protected]
Brake pad performance: Friction coefficient & operating temperature LIST - phatvw
Bigger brakes, are they always better? - Forum Discussion
Brake fluid boiling points - genxguy
Brake upgrade math - Jezztor
"The Working of Brakes" - Geezer
Inexpensive Brake Pressure Bleeder
http://www.bmw-m.net/TechProc/bleeder.htm 
Inexpensive brake bleeders - sparty

Caliper Piston Tools
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...40732
http://www.metalnerd.com
http://www.germanautoparts.com
Disassembling Girling rear brake calipers



_Modified by eggroller at 11:29 AM 12-26-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Volkswagen...*

*Golf & Jetta I:*
DIY Front Caliper Rebuild (using MKII 9.4" as a model) - evilpat

*Golf & Jetta II:*
MKII brake info & donor cars - vwtoys
MKII brake info - Hemlock
Rear disc brakes on 8V GTI - Batan
DIY Front Caliper Rebuild (using MKII 9.4" as a model) - evilpat
The Big Brake Upgrade Picture Thread - Jezztor
*Golf & Jetta III:*
Brake Upgrades - Mk3 VR6 - vwventovr6
Front Brakes Walk Through - Mk3 2.0L - Dan J Reed

*Golf & Jetta IV:*
The brakes of the MK4 platform - OEM and Upgrades - eggroller
What tools are needed to change brake system? - phatvw
Rear Brakes - MRP2001GTi
337/TT rear brake upgrade - Helicon Twist 
R32 13" brake conversion instructions - GT17V

*Golf & Jetta V:*
The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades - eggroller

*Passat - All other models:*

*Passat B5:*

*Touareg:*

*Phaeton:*

*Corrado:*
Fitting Audi two piston calipers -cramer 
*Scirocco:*

*Lupo:*

*Polo:*

*Fox:*
Big Front Brakes 
*Vans & Transporters:*

_Modified by eggroller at 5:00 PM 8-2-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Audi...*

*TT*
R32 13" brake conversion instructions - GT17V
*A2*

*A3 & S3 (A4)*

*A3 (A5)*

*A4 & S4 (B5)*

*A4 & S4 (B6)*

*RS4*

*Allroad*

*A6 (C6)*

*A6 & S6 (C5)*
Replacing FT & RR brake pads on the A6 (2.8q and 2.7t) - Mark Quinn
Replacing Front brake pads/rotor on Audi A6 (C5) - kevin1533
*RS6*

*A6 & 100 (C4)*

*A8 & S8 (D2)*

*A8 (D3)*

*5000, 100, 200 (C3) & V8 (D1)*

*4000, Coupe GT & 80*

*80, 90, Coupe quattro & Cabriolet*
Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe - 90quattrocoupe
Possible rear vented rotor combinations for the Coupe - 90quattrocoupe

*Ur S4, Ur S6, S2 & RS2*

*UrQuattro & Sport Quattro*


_Modified by eggroller at 7:55 PM 3-1-2009_


----------

